# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  برم غیرانتفاعیی شهر خودم یا روزانه شهر کوچیک دور ؟

## amoo

دوستان من روزانه کامپپیوتر بروجرد قبول میشم و شایدم خرم اباد ! به نظرتون جهاد دانشگاهیی اهواز بزنم یا روزانه شهر دور ! ؟ 
واقعا گیر کردم موندم چیکار کنم
یکی بگه به نظرت انقد مدرک روزانه مهمه که بخوابم برم اونجا و سختی بکشم یا همین شهر خودم بمونم؟

----------

